

Another PayPal horror story: Gameolith, the linux game shop. - ido
http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/lpyor/hello_reddit_we_run_this_linux_game_download/

======
mey
How is this a horror story? Consumer chargebacks/reversals killed your float,
and PayPal took action to prevent further losses on their part. They aren't in
the business of lending you credit.

Even though this behavior sucks for small merchants, it's not uncommon.

~~~
ido
I am one of the customers that got reversed, not the merchant who posted on
reddit.

I didn't issue a charge-back and got no option or say on the matter - it was
reversed and i got an email from paypal after the fact without any question
asked if I'd like to reverse it or not.

It was simply "your transaction has been reversed."

~~~
mey
Thanks for the clarification, that wasn't clear from the original post.

